# Head shops in bath or swindon.



## panpete (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are any head shops in bath or swindon, and if so, do they have websites.

I used to get legal highs to stave off any speed cravings from the past which came back to haunt me.
Ephedra caps from appydaze in Bath, and sida cordifolia caps from Festival trading in Swindon. Shrooms too, when they were legal.
I want to know offline and online head shops.

Anyone help me out?

Thank you.


----------



## obowan (Jun 12, 2007)

Appy Dazy in Bath... Um, Walcot Street almost on the roundabout meeting the London Road.... Have fun


----------



## panpete (Jun 13, 2007)

Appy Dazy? - Has it slightly changed its name as it used to be Appy Daze?, good shop but poo web site.


----------



## sned (Jun 23, 2007)

typo i think. walked past it today and it was still 'appy daze.

there's a good dog who belongs to the owner of the shop. lets you stroke him... the dog that is.


----------



## mikeid22 (Oct 29, 2007)

-


----------



## mikeid22 (Oct 29, 2007)

impludo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there are any head shops in bath or swindon, and if so, do they have websites.
> 
> I used to get legal highs to stave off any speed cravings from the past which came back to haunt me.
> Ephedra caps from appydaze in Bath, and sida cordifolia caps from Festival trading in Swindon. Shrooms too, when they were legal.
> ...



_Advertising removed - Crispy_


----------

